# Pray Request



## beachbum559 (Feb 16, 2007)

We have recently moved my mother (84) here to live with us from over in Alabama. She is having a time adjusting. We had to move her here as she wasn't taking care of herself... Physically she is much better off here with us taking care of her... Mentally she is often confused... Please pray for her and for my wife and I. We are glad she is with us but it is at times difficult to see her confused... This next week I am taking her to the doc.(Gerontologist) been 20 yrs since she has been. Thanks for all your thoughts and prayers!
Jimmy


----------



## Pope (Jun 20, 2004)

You got it


----------



## Mrs Backlasher (Dec 19, 2004)

God bless you for your watchcare over your elderly mom. It's a big adjustment for her to begin receiving care from her child, in addition to being in a different locale. Lots of changes, and we resist change the older we get. Try to be patient with her as you would be with a little child. Old folks and little children - God blesses those who tend to them.

Heavenly Father,

Please be with Jimmy and his family as he seeks to provide quality care for his elderly mom. I pray that her new doctor will be able to resolve some of the confusion she's experiencing, and that he'll be able to educate Jimmy in the type of care she needs to receive.

Bless Jimmy's mom as she adapts to a new living situation.

In the precious name of Jesus I pray. Amen.


----------



## troutless (Feb 17, 2006)

Prayers sent for you and family.


----------



## jpcstock2 (Dec 29, 2005)

Been there Prayers sent


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

prayers are on the way


----------



## kim e cooper (Feb 18, 2006)

Prayers Sent


----------



## NattyArty713 (Jun 1, 2007)

Prayers sent.


----------



## Porter Lizard (Oct 2, 2007)

*definitly be praying for you and the family*


----------



## kpdmotorjock (Jul 27, 2006)

*Prayers sent*

Good for you for stepping up and taking care of your mother, we are Commanded to do so.....You and your wife will be Blessed.


----------



## KEN KERLEY (Nov 13, 2006)

Sometimes honoring our mothers and fathers means taking care of them just like they took care of us at one time. Know what you're going through. At times it will be difficult but you will never regret stepping up and doing whatever is needed. Your wife must be pretty special, too. Prayers sent.


----------

